# moving to SA



## csh (Sep 26, 2009)

we may be moving to Johanesburg in March, my husband, myself and my two young children. I have read many articles, including one from the US State Department and different forums regarding the safety of americans in SA. It is very disturbing. How safe will we be in the suburbs of Josi? Can we not just tool around and be safe? do we need to stay in our "safe" community so as not to get raped, mugged, carjacked, etc. Is it really worth moving my family there to live in constant fear and trepidation that something may happen around the next corner? How safe is it really??? Is it the Gangster's Paradise? or is the crime overexagerated? Please help!


----------



## DannyBoy (Apr 29, 2009)

csh said:


> we may be moving to Johanesburg in March, my husband, myself and my two young children. I have read many articles, including one from the US State Department and different forums regarding the safety of americans in SA. It is very disturbing. How safe will we be in the suburbs of Josi? Can we not just tool around and be safe? do we need to stay in our "safe" community so as not to get raped, mugged, carjacked, etc. Is it really worth moving my family there to live in constant fear and trepidation that something may happen around the next corner? How safe is it really??? Is it the Gangster's Paradise? or is the crime overexagerated? Please help!


A lot of posts by Jozi and others have already replied to this question over and over again.
If you stay in a "GOOD" area and are vigilant you could be just fine. IF you're an idiot who goes to unsafe areas, you will find problems. If you're in the wrong place at the wrong time....problems etc.
Is there a guarantee that you won't get mugged walking out of the local Dunkin Donuts in the U.S? NO THERE ISN'T.
Same with South Africa. There are no guarantees. Crime is high, it's a known FACT.


----------



## csh (Sep 26, 2009)

I have read most of the responses in the past about this. Most are over a year old and i wanted to get some updated information. Looks like nothing has changed much in a year. Moving to Sandton- will I get mugged going from my house to my car or at the supermarket/shopping malls in this area? Live in virginia and nothing like the things listed in the posts happens around here- not to say it cant- but overall a very safe place to live. I need hard facts- please dont reply if all you are going to say is- stay home if you are that afraid- we are moving and i need to know what to expect for me and my children.


----------



## Thatch22 (Aug 12, 2009)

csh said:


> we may be moving to Johanesburg in March, my husband, myself and my two young children. I have read many articles, including one from the US State Department and different forums regarding the safety of americans in SA. It is very disturbing. How safe will we be in the suburbs of Josi? Can we not just tool around and be safe? do we need to stay in our "safe" community so as not to get raped, mugged, carjacked, etc. Is it really worth moving my family there to live in constant fear and trepidation that something may happen around the next corner? How safe is it really??? Is it the Gangster's Paradise? or is the crime overexagerated? Please help!


Reading articles like that and you donot want to go to S.A. But a lot of expats are living in S.A. And it is not even more dangerouw for just the Amercians, no not at all. Yes there is a lot of crime and there are "no go area's "here pleny. But you have that too in the USA!

Yes you have to know were to go to, and you will know that as soon as you are here. People will tell you that!

You can just do the shopping with you car, go visit restaurants, theathers etc. Go for a nice holiday at Kruger and more. No you donot have to stay in your safe comminity. This country has so much to offer, nature, the people!

We live here very nice, not in a so called "safe comminity", no we have our one plot. We like it here so much.

Yes you have to be more carefull, like do not open your door/gate for strangers (with a nice story) donot stop beside the road and so more.

Your familiy donot have to be in fear every minut of the day!

Well good luck with everything. :confused2:

greetings from a hot Kyalami (North of Jo'burg)


----------



## Beachi (Aug 27, 2009)

csh said:


> we may be moving to Johanesburg in March, my husband, myself and my two young children. I have read many articles, including one from the US State Department and different forums regarding the safety of americans in SA. It is very disturbing. How safe will we be in the suburbs of Josi? Can we not just tool around and be safe? do we need to stay in our "safe" community so as not to get raped, mugged, carjacked, etc. Is it really worth moving my family there to live in constant fear and trepidation that something may happen around the next corner? How safe is it really??? Is it the Gangster's Paradise? or is the crime overexagerated? Please help!


Hi
I'll try to answer your questions for you. Not sure what you mean by 'can we not just tool around and be safe?' though, so help me out if I've misunderstood you.
Johannesburg has many different suburbs, some less safe than others. Yes, there are limitations on what you can and can't do, for example:
1. If you don't live in a gated community, it would be unwise to walk around your neighbourhood after dark. You'd be inviting trouble. You can however drive to the fitness club, go horseriding, join a cycling club and cycle with a team (not wise on your own), or walk around your gated community (most of which are beautiful and a pleasure to walk around). 
2. You can't leave your doors of your home unlocked or live without some sort of guard on the window if you do not live in a secure 'gated' estate. - Here the security is very good.
3. You shouldn't wear flash jewellry outside your home or you'd be asking for it to be snatched. 
4. You can go out (drive yourself there) to restaurants at night in Joburg. It's easy to find parking. There are usually 'car guards' standing by who will watch over your car for you. (You then decide if you want to tip them and how much you want to tip. They'll gratefully accept your small change)
5. You should stay away from the public transport system, all of which is considered to be unsafe.
6. Some areas in Johannesburg are dangerous and if you're driving and take a wrong turn, you are putting yourself in a dangerous position. Find out exactly where you're going first and then, head out onto the roads. When you first arrive, you should stick to the roads in the suburbs you know and remain aware. The biggest problem is total complacency and people becoming careless. Keep the awareness levels up.
7. The crime stats are high and crime is a reality. Be astute, be careful and make some local friends to show you the ropes. Opt for the safest option in terms of a) location of your abode b) security of your abode c) safe car (drive safely too. Windows up, doors locked, and be alert especially as you approach traffic lights at night.

'Is it worth moving your family to live in constant fear and trepidation'? How do you respond to living within the precautions I've mentioned? If this is living in trepidation to you, then you may not like it. It's a personal choice. The country has a great deal going for it and there are many, many people living there from abroad who fall in love with South Africa and just cannot leave. Some folks have left and moved to Australia as the allure of living without a fence around their home is too great (as one example), and they may have had a bad experience of course which has caused them to move on. There is endless beauty though, enduring friendships and if you've been offered a good posting then life will be fantastic. 

All the best.


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

All I can say is look at the stats - Understand the dynamics - Make up your own mind about the risks. (If you walk through a minefield, not knowing there are mines and survive, you'll think its the safest place on earth)

South Africa struggles with crime rate -- latimes.com

Reporting from Johannesburg, South Africa - House robberies: up 27% for the year ending in March.Business robberies: up 41%. Sex crimes: up 10.1%. Carjackings: up 5%.


----------



## anas (Sep 29, 2009)

csh said:


> we may be moving to Johanesburg in March, my husband, myself and my two young children. I have read many articles, including one from the US State Department and different forums regarding the safety of americans in SA. It is very disturbing. How safe will we be in the suburbs of Josi? Can we not just tool around and be safe? do we need to stay in our "safe" community so as not to get raped, mugged, carjacked, etc. Is it really worth moving my family there to live in constant fear and trepidation that something may happen around the next corner? How safe is it really??? Is it the Gangster's Paradise? or is the crime overexagerated? Please help!


hi
i am living in Cape Town, i am from rumania, and what i can tell you about cape town is like any other city in the world and very beautifu


----------



## DannyBoy (Apr 29, 2009)

CSH, you need to consider the source here.
Annemieke from Holland and ANUS from Romania, tell you it's Utopia.
Who knows what kind of environment they've come from. 

On the other hand, many South Africans who are currently there or who are no longer there say otherwise.

Who do you choose to believe??

Also think ahead. What will things be like in 5 years time when you've settled in there and made roots. Will it be safer? Will the infrastructure improve (more electricity, better public transport, better race relations, less strikes).
I too am thinking of returning. Have been seriously considering it for the last two years. But I sure as hell wouldn't listen to people from Holland and Romania.

Talk to people that have been there for a long time. If you have little ones, it could be dicey. The schoolng system also isn't so hot there anymore.

It's a very difficult decision. I still can't decide what to do. But I sure miss the place (or the place as it was when I left 16 years ago).


----------



## Thatch22 (Aug 12, 2009)

DannyBoy said:


> CSH, you need to consider the source here.
> Annemieke from Holland and ANUS from Romania, tell you it's Utopia.
> Who knows what kind of environment they've come from.
> 
> ...



Danny boy, dream on and stay in the USA, is much better overthere for you.
Donot listen to people who are living at this moment in the RSA. They donot know anything! I myself live here longer then you might think ( I am not an expat).
Every country has its problems, deal with it! And you donot have to listen to people form Holland or Romania, as I have not to listen to you.
So......


----------



## DannyBoy (Apr 29, 2009)

Thatch22 said:


> Danny boy, dream on and stay in the USA, is much better overthere for you.
> Donot listen to people who are living at this moment in the RSA. They donot know anything! I myself live here longer then you might think ( I am not an expat).
> Every country has its problems, deal with it! And you donot have to listen to people form Holland or Romania, as I have not to listen to you.
> So......


SHAME,...did my words upset you,...Tsk Tsk Tsk...poor baby.

Your profile says Originally from Netherlands - EXPAT IN South Africa.
But you say you're not an EXPAT......Good Luck With That.

Also "I myself find your inglish" pretty piss-poor. Maybe check your spelling and syntax before you reply in inglish.

And saying that "people who are living at this moment in the RSA. They donot know anything!"........what does that mean? They live there, and because they don't agree with your view of the world, they "donot know anything".
WAKE UP.


----------



## anas (Sep 29, 2009)

DannyBoy said:


> CSH, you need to consider the source here.
> Annemieke from Holland and ANUS from Romania, tell you it's Utopia.
> Who knows what kind of environment they've come from.
> 
> ...




First English not inglish and why not listen to Rumanian people. I personal never live Rumania because is a beautiful country but I came with work here I fall in love and I get married. So my husband is a south African citizen and yes I hard bad things about south Africa but you must make a difference between CAPE TOWN and the rest of South Africa. And tell me where you leave you don’t have areas with gangsters or areas where is better not to go?
And thanks I have a good live in Romania and vey happy.


----------



## Thatch22 (Aug 12, 2009)

DannyBoy said:


> SHAME,...did my words upset you,...Tsk Tsk Tsk...poor baby.
> 
> Your profile says Originally from Netherlands - EXPAT IN South Africa.
> But you say you're not an EXPAT......Good Luck With That.
> ...


Keep on dreaming Danny BOY,


----------

